# Mule Deer hunting



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking for any info from anyone who goes out west for muley's.
Wanting to plan a trip to fill my bucket list and get a nice wallhanger.
would prefer info on a self hunt and no guide.
Or if anyone wants to hook up and do the same thing or needs a extra hunter to help with costs, lmk

thanks, bill


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

eastern mt lots of public and blm land out there to hunt . terrain not to bad on the old man bones either. buy a good long range gun better bino's and a great spotting scope and also a gps with the MT maps down loaded on it. spend lots of time looking they are there. everything you know about a whitetail leave in ohio . go out and spend enough time to learn the land and find a great buck. broadus mt is a good little town to stay in at 1 of the 3 motels or rent a house out there depending on how many guys go. have fun and be ready to be lost when looking at the game laws for any western state its nothing like ohio. Hope to see you next weakend for the winter campout shooting skeet at 12 on sat.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Second eastern Montana for mule deer. We hunted outside of Miles City. Lots of game out there. Good antelope hunting and could take a day or two shooting prairie dogs. Beautiful country. A lot of good mule deer too. Like Fatkid said, mule deer nothing whitetail huntin. Lots of glassing then using the lay of land to try to get in range for a shot. Broadus is a good area too, saw lots of game when driving thru on way to miles city.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I use a guide in Western Montana. Be careful out there as you can be financially liable if you happen into private land AND possibly even more serious issues if you wander onto some of the Native American lands without permission. Can't completely trust GPS coordinates to keep you legal either. Do lots of research, get good maps, carry survival gear always!


----------

